# MT. Girl's First Buck (Pics)



## Nemont

I am just too proud of a dad. I have posted this story on a couple of other boards but decided to post it here also.

I looked forward to the Montana Hunting season because it would be the first time one of my kids was old enough to pack a gun and have a chance to shoot. All of them have been with me many times hunting but this was the first season I could help them kill game. One nice thing about Montana is that the state gives the first year hunters, who pass hunters safety, their licenses and deer tag free of charge to encourage kids to get out and hunt.

Here is the Huntress eating breakfast while trying to find a deer. This is after hiking a few miles into the breaks









Doesn't she look thrilled.

We hunted hard but never did find a buck for her. The next time out we decided that maybe we needed more help with the spotting duties.

Hey little man! Are you having fun spotting deer for your sister?









He kept telling me, "Dad there are deer in the bottom of that coulee". I keep glassing through the binos. and mumble, "UmmHmm, that's nice." Thinking there were not any deer and he was just seeing things. Daughter says "dad there really are deer down in the bottom of that coulee". I guess you need young eyes and team work to find them.

The deer spotting crew.

















No deer that day but great memories were made. Both of them were snoozing in the pickup when I stopped and took this pic.









All too soon the last day of the season was upon us and still no critter for the huntress. So we decided to head to some more remote parts of Eastern Montana and try to find a buck. As stated before we finally find a buck feeding on a hillside about 600 yards away. We work around about 8 does that are between us and end up on a ridge opposit of the buck. I take out my lazer range finder and range him at 281 yards. The huntress puts down the bipod and gets a steady rest and asks me to range him again. Still says 281 yards. She settles in, the buck is perfectly broadside and she squeezes off a shot. End of hunting season.

Success and a happy huntress!!! An even Happier Dad!!!


































Now the works Starts but it hardly seems like work. 

















The most rewarding hunting I have ever had the privilege of being a part of.

Nemont


----------



## Ryan_Todd

congrats on the buck. i think i need to get one of those deer dollies. looks like it works pretty good.


----------



## Booster

Congrats!!!


----------



## fishhook

nicely done.


----------



## Maverick

$1,000.00 for the rifle
$200.00 for the boots
$300.00 food
Watching someone realize what the great outdoors is about...Priceless!

Congrades on the deer! I have never taken a mule deer!
We need more fathers like you out there!!


----------



## smalls

Nemont, I think I congratulated you over at Moosies too, but what the heck, Congrats again to you and your daughter!

How far was that from Favre? :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Congrats......Man I wish our terrain was so rough where we muley hunt or else we would use a wheel cart too it would save alot of of the back pain!!! Congrats agian!


----------



## Nemont

Thanks everyone.

Smalls, it was 160 miles east of Favre. 

Nemont


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Simply the best.  Great job, my day is coming for that fun, I can't wait. I also use the big game hauler. They do help a lot once the deer is dragged to the logging road we have, but as you know, up hill is up hill. :lol: Yeah I can't imagine that haul was too painful.


----------



## buckseye

Congratulations to your daughter and you Nemont. From looking at her smile we have another lifelong hunter to share the outdoors with. That is cool!!! Oh and dang nice buck.... I gotta get me a mule deer.


----------



## MOSSBACK

Awsome!!!!! I also have a Son and Daughter that love to go hunting with Dad. They have been with me three times when I have taken a buck. Once my son wanted to walk a little piece of CRP close to the road I figured what the heck it will be an easy walk for him and at the end we kicked out a beautiful 4x4 and I got him thanks to my son.

Only a few more years til I get to return the favor.

Thanks for the pictures and Story it was great!!!


----------



## mallardhunter

congrats :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9

Sweet.... nice deer and congratulations :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

"The most rewarding hunting I have ever had the privilege of being a part of."

Nemont

Now that is what it's all about! Congrats...


----------



## leadshot

Very nice pics of a lifetime of memories. CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Sasha and Abby

That deer looks like he has a good bit of whitetail in him...


----------



## Bob Kellam

Man does that bring back memories!!!!!!

Congratulations, Nothing better than some family time outdoors!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Those are great pictures! You will cherish them for years to come.....as will she!


----------



## djleye

Very Cool!!!!! Congrats to you and your offspring!!!!


----------



## jmmshadow

congrats Nemont. that's great that you take your kids out hunting. more people should do that. i sure wish my first deer would have been that nice. 

congrats again :beer:


----------



## bretts

Congrats.....That mulie sure looks like he's got a lot of whitetail in him


----------



## fishhook

I was thinking that too. I took a double take.


----------



## mallardhunter

It kind of looks like it, but it looks like he is a heavy deer.


----------



## t_lowe_308

great mullie!!!!! i have never hunted mule deer cause im from kentucky and is all i hunt is whitetails but im 15 and remember my first deer at the age of 9 it was perfectly broadside at 253 yards and i pulled the trigger on my 243 rem. 700 and hit him dead in the shoulder and dropped him. it was only a button buck but i will always remember those moments. that was with my grandfather (cause my dad doesnt hunt much) but i hunt almost every day of the season and try to manage my deer on our farm as much as posible. i try to take a mature buck and 2 does,(we have a thick doe population.) i havent killed my buck this year but i still got muzzle loader season!!!!!!!! i love hunting!!!!! i have more guns than my dad!!!!!!! i boought every one of them with my money aswell!!! love every one of em but my fav. is my tikka t3 in 308. trying to get my girlfriend into hunting!!! took her once but is all we saw was 2 does at my corn pile and i had already taken my 2 does (this was last year) but any ways congrats and keep up the hard hunting u guys!!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## Nodak Duke

Congrats to you and and your daughter!! By the looks of things you are doing things the RIGHT way! Thanks for sharing the pics and story with all of us here.


----------



## taddy1340

Both you and your daughter are fortunate to have such great memories for the future! There needs to be more parents like yourself. Deer hunting for me as a child meant 9 days of drunkeness for my father and his friends. I can tell you that is no fun.

You are doing the right thing!

Tad


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Nemont,

Excellent, *What make & model rifle? What cartridge? What manufacture and weight bullet?* Just curious!


----------



## Nemont

OneShot,

She was shooting a Ruger Mk77 chambered for .243. I had a gunsmith put a shorter stock on the gun for her, Making it more like a youth model. I topped it with a 6x burris scope. I put a harris bipod on it for her. She was shooting 100 grain factory federal premium bullets.

We spent a lot of time at the range this past summer and fall shooting at targets out to 300 yds. She passed on some early shots in the season because she wasn't comfortable. Having a lazer range finder and knowing the range sure made it more comfortable for her. She was confident that she could make the shot.

The deer weighed in at 245 lbs dressed. I have had to go back and look at the pics again because of the comments about it being a muley/whitetail cross. I think it is, his face sure is looks more whitetail then muley. Also this area has both species in close proximity. I have seen places where they are all in the same field.

Thanks again everyone for the kind words. Also for the guys who said I was being a great Dad by taking my kids hunting I guess I never consider it to be a great thing. My dad hunted his whole life and passed down the tradition to me. I felt it was my duty to pass down the tradition to my kids. I just want them to learn the right way to hunt, appreciate the beautiful outdoors, share my love of hunting with them and develop a deeper understanding of my kids. I encourage every dad to take their kids with them. I have another 10 year old daughter who has no interest in hunting and I won't force her to go but we fish together a lot. 

















Nemont


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Excellent the 243 Winchester wins again!*

No, he looks all muley to me, his face, ears, tail, and antlers. How was he running or bounding? Most cross muley/whitetails look like muleys with whitetail antlers & ears in my experience.

What a great hunting and fishing partner you have, lucky dad!


----------



## savageman_15weatherby_270

Congrats on the Buck!


----------



## Draker16

wow, nice buck congrats


----------



## wtrfwlr

Nice deer, that's a memory she'll have of you and your son the rest of her life. 
P.S. Those deer dollies make excellent decoy dollies too


----------



## tazman

I think my most memorable hunts were when my daughter shot a buck. She has hunted 3 years and has 2 bucks. Of course I did all the scouting and setup. I also have a deer carrier that I made myself with galvanized pipe frame and aluminum cross bars. They are handy being that we hunt over a mile from the nearest road on snowmobile trails that don't allow ATVs.


----------



## Hangfire

Nemont,

Looks like the Liberty Belles picked up on you and your daughter!

http://www.libertybelles.org

Great way to get this out to more female shooters;-)

Thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------

